# Uganda Online Casino Beta testers needed - SlotsUG



## slotsug (Aug 15, 2019)

Rambo Resources Ltd, one of the licensed gambling companies by NATIONAL GAMING BOARD UGANDA, announces its first brand-new online casino slots application SlotsUG is officially in beta test today. To recruit beta test players, SlotsUG claims to give Ugx.5000 for each new registration of the first 3000 players and Ugx.3000 for ones’ first deposit over Ugx.3500!





*What we need*

1. Help us test our new casino games and feedback us bugs and suggestions to improve these games
2. Promote our games in Uganda and invite more users to register

*What you will get*

1. Test bonus: Ugx.5000
2. Daily refund bonus: Ugx.3000 (your daily deposit amount over Ugx.3500)
3. Mabeshte bonus: 
1)Earn Ugx. 250 if the friend you invited places a bet of at least Ugx. 5000 (gift amount is not included ) 
2) Earn a Ugx. 2500 gift if the friend you invited places bets of up to Ugx. 25000. 

*How to be a tester of SlotsUG*

1. Download our app

SlotsUG-Uganda best online casino

2. Open the below link on your cellphon/computer browser:









						Ugx.5000 Cash Gifts Give Away!
					

Winning Big at SlotsUG! Ugx.5000 cash gifts has been credited in your SlotsUG account, register to claim now! Deposits are Free, Payouts are Instant!




					www.slotsug.com


----------



## invictus (Oct 16, 2020)

Where can I find some more feedback?


----------



## invictus (Oct 19, 2020)

Hey, somebody?


----------



## invictus (Oct 19, 2020)

Okay, I'm really wondering if someone responded to this ad. Also, I would like to clarify about the payment. As I understand it, only casino bonuses will be issued? But how reliable is this casino and can you trust it? I don’t want it to turn out in the end that all the work was done for nothing, and the money cannot be withdrawn from the account. Recently, there are more and more such services, so you have to use only really proven playgrounds. For me, it's สล็อต ออนไลน์. I hope the casino from this topic can add to my list of trusted casinos ...


----------



## Muyo (Sep 11, 2021)

slotsug said:


> Rambo Resources Ltd, one of the licensed gambling companies by NATIONAL GAMING BOARD UGANDA, announces its first brand-new online casino slots application SlotsUG is officially in beta test today. To recruit beta test players, SlotsUG claims to give Ugx.5000 for each new registration of the first 3000 players and Ugx.3000 for ones’ first deposit over Ugx.3500!
> 
> View attachment 1117​
> *What we need*
> ...


I have downloaded the app yet I can't register with my mtn mobile money number  it says invalid number yet it's mtn line


----------

